# Looking for similar music



## DYN (Aug 13, 2016)

*A few days ago watching some trailers on YouTube I found this one






The movie is ok, but what really captured my attention was the music. (Specially from 0:56)
The music was composed by Scott walker, and the album is going to be released the 19th of this month. I'll be waiting for it.

I'm not a musician, but I love any kind of music that makes me feel something, any emotion.
And the music used on this film is like fire running through my veins.

It kind of reminded me the 3rd movement of Vivaldi's Summer; but much heavier and darker.
So, I ask for help to find more music like that.
Cellos and violins joining in a violent dark combination, but equally beautiful.

Thanks :tiphat:*


----------



## Michamel (Jul 31, 2016)

For me: A mix of Erkki-Sven Tüür and Hans Zimmer...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Maybe the last movement of Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra. I dunno...


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

If you haven't already, you might want to explore the music of Philip Glass.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Michael Gordon's Gotham Part II.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Prokofiev: The Evil God and the Dance of the Pagan Monsters. More brass than cellos but similar scale. Oh there's cellos too.

On the other hand, there isn't much classical that will sound like that. The score is kind of - orchestral pop / metal?


----------



## DYN (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm taking my time to listen your suggestions.
This will be a nice activity before go to sleep.

Keep posting names, sure I'll look one by one. 
Next weekend I'll post my thoughts.



> On the other hand, there isn't much classical that will sound like that. The score is kind of - orchestral pop / metal?


Yeah, I know. Maybe that's why I loved it. Metal is also one of my favorite genres.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DYN said:


> I'm taking my time to listen your suggestions.
> This will be a nice activity before go to sleep.
> 
> Keep posting names, sure I'll look one by one.
> ...


If that is the case try the non classical area , perhaps they can help you.


----------

